# Fruit fly blowdart: How I feed my individual nymphs.



## Malakyoma (Jan 2, 2013)

So I was requested to make a video on my Blowdart (Thanks Jude). How to make one, how I use it, the advantages and everything are included here. Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good idea, but my cultures get smelly, so this would be gross and unsanitary for me. Still, have a like.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

Very creative.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 2, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Good idea, but my cultures get smelly, so this would be gross and unsanitary for me. Still, have a like.


then dump a bunch of FFs into a 16 oz cup. I have one hydei culture reaching that gross stage, so I dump some into a 16 oz with nothing in it, and suck from there.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 2, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2013)

I use a "collection" cup, as well. Makes it easy to move from one enclosure to the next.


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> and suck from there.


Woah woah woah! I hope u r still talking abt fruitflies :tt2:


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 2, 2013)

agent A said:


> Woah woah woah! I hope u r still talking abt fruitflies :tt2:


I thought wed talk about Aeruginosa mating again actually


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

What I like about this is sometimes I need those ding dang flies BUT the culture is too runny and I don't want to be upending it in any way. because I don't want to drown them.

But with that you could easily remove them!!! AND, Michael at that stage it's still so fresh it wouldn't be all grody.

Mal you are bringing the rock!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2013)

I do the same thing for crix, I mean 'crickets', but I use a 50' garden hose and no filter to make it more challenging.

For fruit flies I just snort them then blow my nose into the container. What's good about this is you can fill your sinuses then do all your containers one after another.

But seriously, nice little contraption if you want to be very specific with FF delivery.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 2, 2013)

Precarious said:


> I do the same thing for crix, I mean 'crickets', but I use a 50' garden hose and no filter to make it more challenging.
> 
> For fruit flies I just snort them then blow my nose into the container. What's good about this is you can fill your sinuses then do all your containers one after another.
> 
> But seriously, nice little contraption if you want to be very specific with FF delivery.


I thought you were serious until the snort thing. I laughed really hard at the cricket hose.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I thought you were serious until the snort thing. I laughed really hard at the cricket hose.


Hahaha! I think we need a volunteer to try out the cricket hose. Where's Jude?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm right here handsome!

Volunteer don't you mean victim??

Nasty cricketsis!!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 2, 2013)

Neat idea.

you had me checking my phone for phantom texts through out the vid though (I use the same alert tone) hone:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jan 2, 2013)

dang I only get white screens for videos on here


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 2, 2013)

That was an awesome idea, cool creations too! Very creative!

I wanna go make one now haha!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> I'm right here handsome!
> 
> Volunteer don't you mean victim??
> 
> Nasty cricketsis!!!


UH OH! Jude's gonna get cricket hosed. :lol:


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 2, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Neat idea.
> 
> you had me checking my phone for phantom texts through out the vid though (I use the same alert tone) hone:


Sorry. If it makes you feel better I checked my phone when I put it in the editor to remove me turning on and off the camera lol.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> I'm right here handsome!
> 
> Volunteer don't you mean victim??
> 
> Nasty cricketsis!!!


I think 'test subject' would be a better word. Ha-ha!

Nice Gollum ref.

My precious...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Were you in a Zen like state when you did this? It is totally cool, but you scarfed down some ff ugies in you mouth even with the screen Lol. Hey you go man, I'm going to push to get you on David Letterman. Am I right? It would be awesome! No really!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggghhhh!!!

Cheese and rice!!

You have made me very skeert tonight.

I will have to sleep with the lights on.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh! Oh! Stupid pet tricks!?

Awesome!


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 3, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Were you in a Zen like state when you did this? It is totally cool, but you scarfed down some ff ugies in you mouth even with the screen Lol. Hey you go man, I'm going to push to get you on David Letterman. Am I right? It would be awesome! No really!


I'm camera shy  which is why I didnt look right at the camera a lot. I never get any FF stuff in my mouth. The screen is so fine even water takes a minute to drip through.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Good to know, don't get me wrong I like it, I would just maybe use the stopper still and put the straw in that small hole as not to let many out, I give you a solid 9 out 10 for ingenuity alone brotha!


----------



## garin33 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 3, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Good to know, don't get me wrong I like it, I would just maybe use the stopper still and put the straw in that small hole as not to let many out, I give you a solid 9 out 10 for ingenuity alone brotha!


The only time any get out is when I'm collecting a lot. I think 8 or so is the max the one straw can hold, and by then one might get out. Plus I dont put stoppers on my cultures, I've had maggots dig through coffee filters I used as a top once. Since then I use two layers of the landscape fabric. A sponge stopper is only inviting maggot escapees.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2013)

I think that is pretty cool in the case of those small cups where it is impractical to use the funnel method through a feeding hole. However, if I ever use this technique I think I would find something different to use as the filter. FF cultures often contain fungi and it isn't a good idea to inhale spores so deep. Some fungi can actually take hold in the lungs. Probably a small risk but something that came to mind.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 3, 2013)

Rick said:


> I think that is pretty cool in the case of those small cups where it is impractical to use the funnel method through a feeding hole. However, if I ever use this technique I think I would find something different to use as the filter. FF cultures often contain fungi and it isn't a good idea to inhale spores so deep. Some fungi can actually take hold in the lungs. Probably a small risk but something that came to mind.


I dont mind becoming mushroom-man. My super power can be tasting really good with some steak.

Basically I'm trying to find the finest screen that still lets enough air through to create sufficient suction. This is the best that I've found. and like I said above, even water takes time to seep through.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Now I am concerned about your health Mal.

I don't think mushroom man would be good for you.

But I do think it's a really smart idea.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Jude, although I do believe I will be alright. Never had any problem and like I said before even water doesnt just drip through, so Im sure it catches a lot of the spores if there are any. I will still continue using them even knowing its a possibility.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 3, 2013)

Very cool idea 

Have been aware of the spores issue for a while so have taken a few steps myself that could be of help 

I put my culture in a big 8l tub and simply open the top,enough ff escape and run around then it's a case of sealing the culture and tapping the sides so they fall down.

The straw I use is slightly different. I cut the straw in two places and place some netting inbetween them,then simply use tape and stick the straw back together. Both peices of netting are very fine and I change it out weekly so hopefully don't get to many spores inhaled lol


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe that stuff is finer than I am thinking.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great idea! I think I will try it with a large ear or nasal aspitator bulb. It wouldn't get the continuous sucking action but also wouldn't expose my mouth and lungs to whatever may be reproducing in the fruit fly cultures.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 4, 2013)

Well presented Mal. To those with health concerns, geneticists have been sucking up fruit flies for decades. None of them ever dead from it.


----------



## Danny. (Jan 4, 2013)

Great idea to shoot ff's at my brother!


----------



## garin33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> The only time any get out is when I'm collecting a lot. I think 8 or so is the max the one straw can hold, and by then one might get out. Plus I dont put stoppers on my cultures, I've had maggots dig through coffee filters I used as a top once. Since then I use two layers of the landscape fabric. A sponge stopper is only inviting maggot escapees.


The stopper they are talking about is the stopper on the mantis container, not the fruit fly culture.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 5, 2013)

One question Mal. You made the video with D. hydei(s). Does this method work just as well with D. melanogaster(s)?


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 5, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> One question Mal. You made the video with D. hydei(s). Does this method work just as well with D. melanogaster(s)?


Could say it works even better, since it would take even more melanos to clog the air flow. The fabric I use wont let any through.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 5, 2013)

Great. Thanks Mal.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 21, 2013)

~.~ Brave Mike .. I would Never do that .. maybe I should do a video how i feed mine........ the speed of feed that way is too slow ... I will take me 2x amount of time feed what i have ... If u are good enough I have already to master to tap enough FF's that i need to feed per Mantis .... that sucking why is crazy cause I see Mites In Some Of my culture ... I would not risk my health for sucking it ...even with a cloth ... as a filter ... some thing is just so small u can't see. It looks like a fun Idea ...but not something i would try ...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 21, 2013)

BioEquip sells HEPA filters to keep particulate matter out. They've even got a blowing aspirator. I'm not quite sure how that works. It creates a vacuum I guess.

http://bioquip.com/Search/WebCatalog.asp?category=2700&amp;prodtype=1


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 21, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> ~.~ Brave Mike .. I would Never do that .. maybe I should do a video how i feed mine........ the speed of feed that way is too slow ... I will take me 2x amount of time feed what i have ... If u are good enough I have already to master to tap enough FF's that i need to feed per Mantis .... that sucking why is crazy cause I see Mites In Some Of my culture ... I would not risk my health for sucking it ...even with a cloth ... as a filter ... some thing is just so small u can't see. It looks like a fun Idea ...but not something i would try ...


I've gotten it down pretty quick. I've had a lot of mantids crawl out the feeding hole when I go to tap in FFs and that makes things last way longer than my method does. Plus this material even resists water so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been using this technique over the course of my keeping mantids and have never had any ill health effects. Just the regular seasonal colds, sniffles, and occasional cough (That could be caused by my smoking, too) I guess it just depends on your suck and blow technique.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 21, 2013)

i wonder id thgis will work for bbs and houseflies...


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 22, 2013)

It does.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 22, 2013)

hierodula said:


> i wonder id this will work for bbs and houseflies...


It would work, but that would concern me a little since they're known carriers of bacteria.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 22, 2013)

Worrying about getting sick is what makes people sick.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 22, 2013)

I like to use my immune system once in a while. I also almost never get sick. maybe there's a correlation.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jan 28, 2013)

That little fruitfly bugnapper is very cool! I would hook it up to a vacuum, somehow... Save myself from the fruitfly germs! Haha!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 29, 2013)

BioQuip has a motorized one. Yours for only $88.75!

http://bioquip.com/search/DispProduct.asp?pid=2809A


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> It would work, but that would concern me a little since they're known carriers of bacteria.


Wild caught ones sure, but BB's that have only seen honey or what ever not so sure.



patrickfraser said:


> Worrying about getting sick is what makes people sick.





Malakyoma said:


> I like to use my immune system once in a while. I also almost never get sick. maybe there's a correlation.


Yes sir your both right, its a proven fact that people who have to wash their hands every time they touch something, total clean freaks, and in general just worry too much about germs are the first ones to get sick when they finally do get a germ or bacteria on/in them.


----------



## Montana (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm raising melanos and hydei in squeeze bottles right now - the kind you would use for sauces and such... normally it's plugged with a foam stopper, but when I need to feed, I just screw on the top nozzle piece, invert the bottle, and tap/squeeze to blow the flies into the different mantis enclosures. It really allows great control and speeds things up a lot! Especially because I can set it down without worrying about flies crawling out.

Next item on the list is a squeeze bottle with a larger nozzle that can make transferring houseflies and BBs easier as well!


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 31, 2013)

Montana said:


> I'm raising melanos and hydei in squeeze bottles right now - the kind you would use for sauces and such... normally it's plugged with a foam stopper, but when I need to feed, I just screw on the top nozzle piece, invert the bottle, and tap/squeeze to blow the flies into the different mantis enclosures. It really allows great control and speeds things up a lot! Especially because I can set it down without worrying about flies crawling out.
> 
> Next item on the list is a squeeze bottle with a larger nozzle that can make transferring houseflies and BBs easier as well!


Thats really interesting. I'll give that a try next.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 11, 2013)

Montana said:


> I'm raising melanos and hydei in squeeze bottles right now - the kind you would use for sauces and such... normally it's plugged with a foam stopper, but when I need to feed, I just screw on the top nozzle piece, invert the bottle, and tap/squeeze to blow the flies into the different mantis enclosures. It really allows great control and speeds things up a lot! Especially because I can set it down without worrying about flies crawling out.
> 
> Next item on the list is a squeeze bottle with a larger nozzle that can make transferring houseflies and BBs easier as well!


I wonder if this would work with those ketchcup and musturd plastic bottles you see at BBq's and such?

Malakyoma: I wonder about blowing/sucking through those face masks they dispense at Dr's. offices when those in waiting are sick? They sell them at drug stores as well. Personally, I don't see an issue with it, then again I do all sorts of weird stuff. :nuke:


----------



## grob (Feb 14, 2013)

Great video, thanks for posting it, very helpful!

I was expecting someone firing flies into mantis faces with a blowgun though.

The big collector you made is essentially an insect collecting aspirator which is used a lot to collect small insects in the field. I've sucked up many a beetle and ant with those. Seems like it might be a good way to catch some slower flies or small moths at flowers for an extra mantis snack.

I wouldn't worry about sucking up spores and bacteria. You breathe in all that stuff all the time anyway. I've been using aspirators for years, sucking up insects out of rotten logs and all kinds of spore-rich environments for years with no ill effects. *twitch twitch*

But I know some people who use the HEPA filter mentioned above, so if you're worried that works fine. They also don't drink out of the drinking fountain.

Some ants, like carpenter ants (Camponotus sp.) give off formic acid when you vacuum them up, so you end up coughing after collecting a few of those. Just a useless factiod...

Thanks again for posting the video!


----------

